# Phillips Hue



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

The bulbs connect to WiFi so where you use them and the switches needs to have connectivity. The switchlegs can go anywhere you want, they won't be used. The battery switches can go anywhere they can see the WiFi. 

I did a job last year with the customer wanting Philips Hue. He instructed me to wire the lights hot, no switches. Didn't want them on his wall for someone to accidentally turn off. OK, but I advised against it. A month later I was back fishing in switches:vs_laugh:

Edit: You download the app and add each bulb and switch to their respective locations. You can specify all the lights in a "room" or single bulbs.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The bulb and bridge need to be powered constantly. Everything is controlled by WiFi, like a smart speaker or an app.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

IMO the Hue is for renters. 

Why not use Lutron / Caseta?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

splatz said:


> IMO the Hue is for renters.
> 
> Why not use Lutron / Caseta?


Do they work with Google Home?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

brian john said:


> Do they work with Google Home?


Yep, Hue works with Google Home. 

https://www2.meethue.com/en-us/friends-of-hue/the-google-assistant


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

brian john said:


> Do they work with Google Home?


Yes, but you should want less WiFi radiation in your life, not more. Besides, some Chinese hackers could turn off your lights and you could fall down the stairs. We don't want that.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

CoolWill said:


> Yes, but you should want less WiFi radiation in your life, not more. Besides, some Chinese hackers could turn off your lights and you could fall down the stairs. We don't want that.


We need more automation. I'm about to go outside and snow-blow two feet of fresh stuff. It would be much nice to say " Alexa, clear the driveway and while you're at it clear the back porch and feed the birds". 
Turning on a light bulb is for amateurs.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

drsparky said:


> We need more automation. I'm about to go outside and snow-blow two feet of fresh stuff. It would be much nice to say " Alexa, clear the driveway and while you're at it clear the back porch and feed the birds".
> Turning on a light bulb is for amateurs.


It is automatic. The birds will feed themselves and the sun will melt that snow. Boom. Now send me the money you save!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

These *assistants* listen for their _trigger_ words and then try to please you.

They have another 10 or 20 thousand words that they listen for. They kinda stay silent for them eh? Wouldn't have one in my house. 

Had to downgrade my 55 inch Samsung a model as the next higher had a mic and camera so you could _talk to it_. Not even made in Canada, not that our government isn't curious what we do.

World is crazy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

drsparky said:


> We need more automation. I'm about to go outside and snow-blow two feet of fresh stuff. It would be much nice to say " Alexa, clear the driveway and while you're at it clear the back porch and feed the birds".
> Turning on a light bulb is for amateurs.


Still thinking small. "Alexa, control the weather...."


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

daveEM said:


> These *assistants* listen for their _trigger_ words and then try to please you.
> 
> They have another 10 or 20 thousand words that they listen for. They kinda stay silent for them eh? Wouldn't have one in my house.
> 
> ...


No kidding. It's bad enough that people can't survive when the power goes out, but these spying assistants add another layer of dependency. If the WiFi goes down, you won't be able to turn on your lights or A/C. You might even starve to death because you can't order groceries.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Sixties: "In the future, the government will have listening devices in your home listening to everything you say." 

The Present: "Listening device, turn on the mid morning light scheme. Can cats eat pancakes?" 

The government: "Well, this is really disappointing."


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

splatz said:


> The Sixties: "In the future, the government will have listening devices in your home listening to everything you say."
> 
> The Present: "Listening device, turn on the mid morning light scheme. Can cats eat pancakes?"
> 
> The government: "Well, this is really disappointing."


I had to ask. The answer given "Cats can eat pancakes but only small amounts ....."


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

The News: "Authorities foiled a terrorist bombing plan this morning. Officials say they were tipped off when one of the terrorists said "Alexa, how do I build a bomb and bring death to America? Allahu ackbar."


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> Do they work with Google Home?


Yes it works with Google home. We just got a Google puck from my sone for Christmas. We bought a Google home and more pucks. 
The hue bulbs with great once you set it up.
If you power down the Hue Bridge the lights will stay in their last commanded state.

I have a Nest cam on the way in the mail and will put that outside. I have several lights on a motion sensor and will switch them to the Hue bulbs. 

The only issue is Google Home likes and listens to my wife better then me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

splatz said:


> Yep, Hue works with Google Home.
> 
> https://www2.meethue.com/en-us/friends-of-hue/the-google-assistant


I currently use the Hue I was curious about the other brands.

We presently have the Nest T-Stats, Nest T-Stat to control water heater, Door lock two nest doorbell, hue lamps, and the Google hub and 2 of the pucks and one camera.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

brian john said:


> I currently use the Hue I was curious about the other brands.
> 
> We presently have the Nest T-Stats, Nest T-Stat to control water heater, Door lock two nest doorbell, hue lamps, and the Google hub and 2 of the pucks and one camera.


Yes, Caseta works with Google Home too.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

brian john said:


> We presently have the Nest T-Stats, Nest T-Stat to control water heater, Door lock two nest doorbell, hue lamps, and the Google hub and 2 of the pucks and one camera.


Jeez... I might have to re think this spying stuff and get rid of my clapper.


----------

